# Angraecum leonis Majus



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2012)

Bought from M. Lecoufle. One of my favorite species. 



Angraecum leonis Majus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

BTW, does anyone know if Majus is a clone???


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 14, 2012)

Om.., what a beauty !!!! :clap: 

Media is just corks and sphagnum!?? 

Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 14, 2012)

Pristine and elegant and I've tried and tried to grow this
orchid and have never managed to keep them alive.
Congratulations!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 14, 2012)

awesome !!
From what I now the majus form is from the Comores Island


----------



## Shiva (Oct 14, 2012)

Super nice flowering. Congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorgeous plant and blooms!! Very interesting growing medium!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2012)

The term 'Majus' is a descriptive name, means nothing in context of speciallity.
Two forms leonis occur, one from Madagascar, the small form & the Comoros Islands. This form being at least twice the size of the Madagascar form. This where I would suggest the Majus term comes in. Olde English word for "bigger" form.

Text on both,
PLANT SIZE AND TYPE: 

A medium sized epiphyte that grows to 6-8 in. (15-20 cm) wide, and is usually less than 6 in. (15 cm) tall. While usually a monopod with a short, stout stem, secondary growths will occasionally be made from near the base of the stem. All measurements given are for the Madagascan form. The Comoro Island form may be as much as twice the size indicated.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Om.., what a beauty !!!! :clap:
> 
> Media is just corks and sphagnum!??
> 
> Jean



The plant is on a very small pot (2 inches diam) filled with a corse media (something like bark/leca/ charcoal mix). Since the plant was unstable, I put it in another pot last year and I filled it with cork.... I put the sphagnum moss just for displaying.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2012)

Roy said:


> The term 'Majus' is a descriptive name, means nothing in context of speciallity.
> Two forms leonis occur, one from Madagascar, the small form & the Comoros Islands. This form being at least twice the size of the Madagascar form. This where I would suggest the Majus term comes in. Olde English word for "bigger" form.
> 
> Text on both,
> ...



thank you Roy. oke:

BTW, Majus is a Latin word too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful plant and very lovely flowers. You are doing well with it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd love to live on champagne corks!


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you growing this leonis cool/intermediate temps.? I've
been told my greenhouse is too warm to grow leonis well.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, abax, I grow it intermediate/cool, I would say.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> thank you Roy. oke:
> 
> BTW, Majus is a Latin word too.


Nice! :evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2012)

How lovely!


----------

